# Duyuru > Gündem >  Demirel'den Evren'e kanlı suçlama

## bozok

*Demirel'den Evren'e kanlı suçlama* 

**

08.10.2010 *- 14:25*


*9. Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel, 12 Eylül 1980 darbesinden önce komuta kademesinin anarşi ve terör olaylarını engellemeyerek darbeye meşru zemin yarattığını ifade ederek, “Kanlar akıyordu, çünkü Sayın Evren'in üankaya'ya çıkması gerekiyordu. Bu ithamla karşı karşıyadır. Yani, Evren üankaya'ya çıksın diye 11 Eylül günü o kanlar akıyordu maalesef, 13 Eylül'de de onun için durmuştu” dedi.*

Demirel, Eko Enerji Dergisi Genel Yönetmeni Prof. Dr. Mustafa üzcan ültanır’a verdiği röportajda 12 Eylül 1980 darbesine ilişkin değerlendirmelerde bulundu. 1980 yılına gelindiğinde 1979 yılında yaşanan ekonomik sıkıntıların ortadan kaldırıldığını, Temmuz ve Ağustos aylarında eksi enflasyon yaşandığını anımsatan Demirel, “Tek kan durdurulamadı. Kanın durdurulamayışı devletin tümüyle işlemeyişi idi. Sıkıyönetim vardı. Sıkıyönetim, Ecevit hükümetinin 1978 senesi sonunda kurduğu bir olaydı. Türkiye, sıkıyönetimlik hale gelmişti. Ve o günkü hükümet, azınlık hükümeti Türkiye’yi bu batağın içinden çıkarmaya çalışıyordu” dedi. O zamanki sıkıyönetim yöneticilerine “Siz her şeyden evvel bu kanı durdurun. üünkü benim ikinci bir ordum yok, kanı durduracak başka güvenlik gücüm de yok. Benden ne isterseniz vereyim. Para isteyin para vereyim, asker isteyin asker vereyim. Hepsini vereyim. Yalnız benden dört şeyi istemeyin. Dersim Kanunu istemeyin. Takriri Sükun Kanunu istemeyin. Bir Tehcir Kanunu istemeyin. Bir İstiklal Mahkemeleri Kanunu istemeyin. üünkü bunlar denenmiştir ve bunlar çok ters neticeler vermiştir. Bunun dışında her şeyi isteyin” dediğini aktaran Demirel, şöyle konuştu: 

“13 Eylül gününe kadar kan aktı Türkiye’de, ama 13 Eylül sabahı durdu. Sonra söyledim, ‘11 Eylül günü akan kan, 13 Eylül’de nasıl durdu?’ dedim. ‘Yetkimiz yoktu’ dediler. ‘13 Eylül günü yetkiniz nereden çıktı?’ dedim. 13 Eylül günü var olan yetki, 11 Eylül günü de vardı. Sıkıyönetimin bütün yetkileri vardı. Ve üzüntü ile söyleyeyim ki, 1980’nin 12 Eylül’ü devletin çöküşüdür. Yani, devlet çökmüş de birisi onu kaldırıyor değil. Devleti kendi elimizle çökertmişizdir. Ondan sonrasında da bence, Türkiye rejimi çok büyük yara almıştır ve her şeyi yara almıştır.” 

*“AKAN KANLA DARBEYE MEşRU ZEMİN YARATILDI”*
Demirel, 12 Eylül’de askerin yönetime el koymasının ardından “yeni bir düzen üzerine” devletin işlemeye başladığını ifade ederek “Komuta heyeti bir taraftan sureti haktan görünüp, diğer taraftan tertip içerisinde olmuştur. Bu tertibi de iyi kamufle etmiştir. Sonuç olarak, tarihe gömdüğümüz ve zaman içinde tarihin hükmüne bıraktığımız, özellikle altını çizerek belirtiyorum, Silahlı Kuvvetlerimizin değil, yalnızca beş kişilik komuta heyetinin kanla beslediği Darbe Planı’nın çirkin yüzünü ve kirli belgelerini biz deşmedik. Ne yaptınız? Ne devralıp ne bıraktınız? Elinizdeki yetkileri kullanıp devleti koruma ve kollama görevi yerine, devletin dibine dinamit koyanların akıttıkları kanları, ikbalinizin merdivenine basamak yaptınız” dedi. Askerin, 12 Eylül öncesinde anarşiyi, terörü, vurgunu, soygunu önleme çağrılarına kulak tıkadığını söyleyen Demirel, akan kanlarla darbeye meşru zemin yaratıldığına dikkat çekti. 

*“KANLAR AKIYORDU, üüNKü…”*
“Sayın Evren şunun hesabını vermek zorundadır. 13 Eylül günü duran kan, 11 Eylül günü niye akıyordu?” diyen Demirel, şöyle devam etti: “Verdiği cevaplar da kurtarmaz kendisini. Kendileri daha iyi biliyor niye durmadığını o kanların. Kanlar akıyordu, çünkü Sayın Evren’in üankaya’ya çıkması gerekiyordu. Bu ithamla karşı karşıyadır. Yani, Evren üankaya’ya çıksın diye 11 Eylül günü o kanlar akıyordu maalesef, 13 Eylül’de de onun için durmuştu. Bakın, 1980 ne yapmıştır Türkiye’de? Siyasi partileri kapatmıştır, Meclis’i kapatmıştır, Anayasayı ortadan kaldırmıştır. İşte bu devletin çöküşüdür. Ondan sonra yeni bir devlet düzeni kurmuştur.” 

*“DARBEYE üNCEDEN KARAR VERİLDİ, OLGUNLAşMASI BEKLENDİ”*
12 Eylül darbesine gidişte görev süresi dolan Cumhurbaşkanı Fahri Korutürk’ün yerine yeni cumhurbaşkanı seçilememesinin de etkisi olduğu görüşüne katılmayan Demirel, “Cumhurbaşkanı seçilse ne olacaktı? Yani ihtilal yapmaya kendisini ayarlamış kişiler bundan vaz mı geçecekti?” diye sordu. İkinci Ordu Komutanlığı da yapan emekli Orgeneral Bedrettin Demirel’in kendisine 12 Eylül darbesi için “Biz buna bir sene evvel karar vermiştik, ama olgunlaşmasını bekledik” dediğini belirten Süleyman Demirel, siyasetçilerin darbeyi önleyemeyeceğini savunarak “Eğer bir ülkede ihtilal alışkanlığı, darbe alışkanlığı varsa, hiçbir şey onu önlemez” dedi. Lenin’in “Devleti yönetenler kendi askerine karşı tedbir almak durumundadırlar” sözünü anımsatan Demirel, “İhtilallerin tabiatında şu vardır: Bir süre sonra, yaptıkları ihtilali ibra etme ihtiyacını duyarlar. Bu ibrada bizim üstümüze gelmediler. TopyekÃ»n sistemin üzerine geldiler. Partilerin tümünün üzerine geldiler. Başta kapatmadılar, daha sonra tümünü kapattılar. 1981 Ekim’inde kapattılar. Yaptıkları büyük yanlıştır” diye konuştu.


GAZETEPORT

----------

